#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Wom 5000 nao conecta com rocket.

## andrei_piovesan

Bom dia comprei algumas wom 5000, estou tentando conectar com minha rede a qual uso rocket m5 em 20 mhz com airmax desativado e mudança de canasi ativada, alguem pode me dar uma luz? ela encontra o sinal mais nao conecta.

----------


## qloukura

Olá amigo.. verifica a versão do firmware.. tem q esta na 3.0 ou superior.. caso nao esteja, atualize a mesma..Tenho uns 10 aq na rede e estão funcionando blz pra distancias perto. .. sinal até -68 ... se estiver maior q isso nao tive sucesso.. nao conecta nao..

----------


## edmarmega

> Bom dia comprei algumas wom 5000, estou tentando conectar com minha rede a qual uso rocket m5 em 20 mhz com airmax desativado e mudança de canasi ativada, alguem pode me dar uma luz? ela encontra o sinal mais nao conecta.



eu to com problema similar aqui, mas coloquei uma wom 5000 na torre e coloquei outra para conectar, funcionou por 3 dias agora nao conecta mais. acha sinal mas nao conecta, ja restaurei a conf das duas e fiz do zero sem criptografia, e nada, ja me arrependi de ter comprado.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Bom dia Pessoal,

Testamos a conexão do WOM5000 com o Rocket M5 e conectou normalmente. 
Sugerimos verificar as configurações de Canal, Potência, Região e Largura de Banda. Estas informações devem estar de acordo nos dois equipamentos.
Já a versão de firmware do WOM5000 pode ser atualizada através do arquivo disponível no link abaixo:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=718 

Se possível publiquem as imagens da tela de configuração wireless dos seus equipamentos. Desta forma podemos ajudar com mais precisão.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Luspmais

Eu não uso, mas tenho um amigo que usa no provedor dele e me disse que se surpreendeu com o desempenho.
Creio que estes problemas estão relacionados as configurações como o suporte intelbras disse acima.
Poste o que ele pediu para terem sucesso.

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá amigos,realmente o won5000 vem me surpreendendo.
Minha rede era praticamente toda ubnt,tive muitos reparos e andei procurando outra marca p pelo menos ter opção.Hoje minha está quase 50% Won5000.
Está funcionando tanto com rocket,tanto com mikrotik .
Amigos espero q não queime minha língua mas nunca tive problema com won5000,isso em qualquer versão.
Mas vai um toque p o amigo q esta com dúvidas,dá uma olhada com atenção na criptografia q vc está utilizando no rocket e compare com o intelbras .Pois o ubnts modulam a criptografia automaticamente, já o intelbras tem q setar.

----------

